# GTST gearbox options- Are GTR internals the same?



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

My GTST gearbox isnt coping well with RB26 power and the way I drive (like an idiot), and is making bad noises in 3rd already, and as I'm about to have about 200bhp more than at mo, I need to sort something out.

But I honestly have no idea of my options?!

33GTST boxes these days are beginning to cost 400quid+ which isnt great for a box that barely copes, but do the various GTR uprated internals fit?

Or does anyone know if there any bellhousing adapters available to fit an entirely different manual box to an RB26?

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

There is no such thing as an R33 GTST, if you are asking for "GTSt" boxes they could be selling you R32 GTS-t gearboxes perhaps? They are a little bit stronger than wicker baskets.

R33 GTS25t gearboxes tend to be able to handle a metric crapload of power, and I actually have never heard of anyone breaking one - though they can get sad if you don't ever change the gearbox oil. How much power exactly are you running? 

I'm not 100% sure if "ProjectGTST" ever even broke a GTS25t box and that thing was making some serious horsepower. Alternatively I think there are aftermarket gearsets for them....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Everyone in the UK calls R33 2.5 Turbos GTSTs, maybe they dont in NZ, I dunno, but I do know what im talking about...

I know 32GTST boxes suck, 33 ones are certainly better.

And I know a fair few people who have killed 33GTST boxes.

Drifting is pretty hard on the transmission.

And as they are getting prices in the UK (as a lot are being killed), it makes more sense to actually get a decent box in the first place unless it costs a fortune.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I know the r33 gtst box will cope with 600hp all day long !!!!! 
Def can withstand alot of abuse.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Like said, i know people whove killed em with a lot less, and mines on its last legs too.

My question was, what are my options of a stronger RWD box to fit an RB, if anyone knows.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Can you not convert a gtr box to rwd ?


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Mine is failing/scrapping/crunching into 4th (I think I have a lot of torque but around 350-400bhp) so they can be a problem on GTS-T's driven hard.
So yes please as 'SeveN' sre they the same as GTR 'boxes and will the OS giken kit with stronger center-plate for the RB26DETT fit?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

SteveN said:


> Everyone in the UK calls R33 2.5 Turbos GTSTs, maybe they dont in NZ, I dunno, but I do know what im talking about...
> 
> Drifting is pretty hard on the transmission.
> 
> And as they are getting prices in the UK (as a lot are being killed), it makes more sense to actually get a decent box in the first place unless it costs a fortune.


Yeah we call GTS25ts GTS25ts, I guess calling a car by the name the manufacturer gave it is a bit of a habit 

OK sorry I am not too sure on the internals between the GTR and the GTS25t, I know I have been led to believe they are very similar but a lot of things like that can float around. What fails on them?? 

Do you think it is something which could be prevented by running a gearbox oil cooler and decent gearbox oil, or is that something which has already been done? Just making completely sure as the boxes (as you know) are very strong - but heat and insufficient lubrication are going to kill any gearbox, whether its strong or not. It'd be a shame to get (another) really strong box and have it fail too. 

Apologies if you have considered this, I am just interested in finding out the best way of avoiding this myself - I also have an R33 GTS25t. In regards to someone elses comments on 4th gear crunching, I had that at one point then changed my gearbox fluid and it went away... haven't had any problems in 20,000km+ and have not been a nana with it.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I have a gearbox and diff cooler setup ready to install, but TBH i dont think thats a real deciding factor in it.



banzai g said:


> Can you not convert a gtr box to rwd ?


If I knew things like that I wouldnt have started this thread would I?! :sadwavey:


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

an r33 gtst (gts25t) box has the same internals are the gtr box (32,33) the only difference in the gtr box is the rear shaft for the transfer case. I have seen gtr boxes converted to 2wd b4 but how they go about it is beyond me.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Its a piece of piss to convert the goddy box to rwd,but wont a goddy box cost twice as much as an r33 t box ?

The 300zx tt box has the same internals as the goddy, im not 100% sure if R33gtst's internals are the same, but Im pretty sure they are, try doing a search for a gearkit for the 3 boxes and see if they are the same part number ?
R33 gtst boxes are very strong,is yours a 32 or 33 currently ?

Using An R32 Gtr Gearbox In A Rwd Application. - Skylines Australia

Ring Simon and ask him
http://www.ppgearbox.com.au/files/pdfs/PPG Product List May 07.pdf

RB motorsport dudes should no....
Translated version of http://www.osgiken.co.jp/


Re differnt box & adapter, wont that cost more than a t box as well ?
A supra box might be ok or richmond etc: but it will cost more than a modded goddy or t box


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The only Supra box I know if which should handle more than the GTS25t box would be the Getrag 6speed, and that'd be a fairly spendy piece of kit to put in there.


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

well my box is on its way, and i'm going to have it rebuilt with OS giken internals over the winter


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

third gear always seems to be the problem in the 33 GTSt box, and drifting kills them pretty quick from what I have heard. There is a PPG gearset available so I understand but I have no idea if this would stand up to drifting abuse any better than the standard gearset.

Simon


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

For the record Project GTST never broke it's stock gearbox even with 700-odd.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Lol, lots of willy waving about what the different models are known as but we knew what you meant Steve 

I really do not see the point in arsing around fitting the GTR box as the internals are the same, basically the best option (price and availability) is to go with OSG internals in the standard housing.

The syncros are a known weak spot so using a 2nd hand or old gearbox always has the risk that problems may arise with them.

Fitting a cooler would be a good move IMO, especially for hard track or drift usage.

I am pretty sure I have seen Bellhousing adaptors made for the RB engine in the USA, whether they were for fitment to Auto boxes or not is the part I am not sure of(Tremec/powerglides seems to ring a bell)

The only other option that comes to mind is to look for an uprated Z32 gearbox as although in standard form they are not that strong, I believe there were uprated kits available from HKS and alike


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Just found a couple of pages worth a read

AutoSpeed - Gearbox Swapping


Lots of 'Nanu Nanu' and lost digits in this one 
How To: Mating an RB25 and Z32 Trans - HybridZ

Brett Dempsey Engineering - TH400 Adaptor for Nissan RE4R03A or RE4RO3A Bellhousings


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

If I knew things like that I wouldnt have started this thread would I?! :sadwavey:[/QUOTE]

Very sorry !!!!! 

Idve thought a man of your knowledge you'dve already knew this ,without the thread.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

ahapartridge said:


> Lol, lots of willy waving about what the different models are known as but we knew what you meant Steve


Err it wasn't willy waving - I was trying to be helpful. Seriously, in NZ if you asked for an "R33 GTS" gearbox you'd get a piece of shit thing that wouldn't handle much - same goes if you asked for a "GTSt" box. I was just making sure it had been clarified as it would have sucked if people were charging that much for a non GTS25t unit.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Simonh said:


> There is a PPG gearset available so I understand but I have no idea if this would stand up to drifting abuse any better than the standard gearset


Well one person who was constantly killing GTS25t  :chuckle: boxes I know put in the PPG internals.
I didnt know if it was GTR PPG internals though, or one specifically for the RB25 boxes, hence why I started the thread.
As if the uprated internals will fit either RWD or 4wd boxes, it opens up a whole load more options.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

well I am sure if you order the GTSt PPG gearset it will be cheaper than the (identicle??) GTR one


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

ben on skylineowners has blown three Gtt boxes I think now with his rb30 conversion and might be a good guy to speak to. I have the same engine in my new Gtr but have not driven it yet but I am concerned too so will keep an eye on this


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> My GTST gearbox isnt coping well with RB26 power and the way I drive (like an idiot), and is making bad noises in 3rd already, and as I'm about to have about 200bhp more than at mo, I need to sort something out.
> 
> But I honestly have no idea of my options?!
> 
> ...


ahapartridge
Maybe you should take your hand off your dick for a sec

I cant see anywhere where he says what gearbox he is using now, except for the comment about "my gtst" gearbox, So is this a 2litre gearbox from a gtst ?
or a 2.5 box from a gts25t(akagtst25) ?

Im not psychic and 99% of people refer to 2 litres as gtst's and rb25t 's as 25t's.
He doesnt say what he is using ....

Then he says


> 33GTST boxes these days are beginning to cost 400quid


So is he asking if he should upgrade to a 25t box ?

Thats the way I read it .

Then he asks about other options ....

If he wants to ring RB motorsport they should be able to tell him exactly what gearsets fit in his existing (still unknown to me) case.

ok ..


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Too late to edit the first line ...
lol


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

in nz the terminologies for skylines are as follows

gte =nanna car
gts = a skyline
gtst= skidda any turbo rear wheel drive
gts4= wannabe gtr
gtr = god

the near relatives to these vehicals are as follows
gtir= baby god
cefiro= drifter
Laurel = drifter
vl series holden/vauxhaul commodore. cruiser

the best box for your money is either a R33 gtst or"r33 gts25t"..to be politically correct.

also the last three cars in the list also ran a turbo rear wheel setup and the commodore had a 3Let under the hood and those boxes were just as good as
the r32's etc. 

there were plenty of group A's raced around the world, so hollenger boxes are around but just expensive but i doubt your engine would break it in a hurry. 

the other thing to do is to go all out dog engagement set up and be done with it, i doubt you'll ever break it again unless your try doing 8 seconds in full wieght street trim.

the trick to maintaining a good gearbox is not to shock it. 
in other words dont go shoving a massive twin plate racing clutch in it or anything to serious , a heavy single should do it, ....rather replace a clutch than a gearbox.

good luck


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Can the downunder lot please stop crying, this is a UK forum and I mention 33 GTST so everyone in the UK knew exactly what I meant, ie a R33 2.5 turbo box, and by the looks of it none of us knew you lot would think I meant an RB20 box, which are crap.

Anyhow, I have my answers, mixed in with people bitching and moaning about words...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

No one was crying, you mentioned R33 for the first time halfway through your post that was requesting help, and it was in reference to the cost of a box, not what you were actually using.
Maybe you should learn to write better when requesting help.
Go back and read your first post again.


----------

